# BC Rich neck profile?



## Ginsu (May 17, 2011)

Exactly what are the measurements for a BC Rich neck? Or if nobody knows, then where exactly does it compare (thickness, mostly) to an Ibanez Wizard II neck?


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 17, 2011)

I don't think bc rich use the same neck profiles in all of their guitars,but each brand has a trend towards thickness or shape category.

I owned a bc rich warlock 7.The neck was thin,but not necessarily more comfortable than the loomis i also once owned,although i am a fan of thin necks,but still really good.

Get to a guitar store near you and try some bc rich guitars yourself,if that is an option for you.


----------



## Ginsu (May 17, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> I don't think bc rich use the same neck profiles in all of their guitars,but each brand has a trend towards thickness or shape category.
> 
> I owned a bc rich warlock 7.The neck was thin,but not necessarily more comfortable than the loomis i also once owned,although i am a fan of thin necks,but still really good.
> 
> Get to a guitar store near you and try some bc rich guitars yourself,if that is an option for you.



The nearest one that sells BC Rich is a three hour drive from my house. :/ So that's not happening.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (May 17, 2011)

It all depends on the model I have played lots of warlocks and they had thin necks but played a eagle that had a huge neck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 17, 2011)

Just about all the recent, 6-string B.C. Rich guitars I've played had medium thickness, round necks. Think 60's Gibson style or some of the thicker ESP EC shapes. They're comfy, but certainly not made in the Ibanez vein.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 17, 2011)

i like the bc rich designs but i dont like the necks i think an ibanez wizard is better in terms of playability


----------



## Ginsu (May 17, 2011)

Well I'm not gonna be shredding on it, I'm just gonna tune down to B standard and djent on it. ;D As long as it's not literally a baseball bat....


----------



## sell2792 (May 17, 2011)

They (BC Rich necks) are all pretty comfortable and I think "medium" would be accurate. Thicker than a Wizard yes, but isn't everything?


----------



## trenolds39 (May 17, 2011)

It seems BC Rich provides very little for specs on their site. I've had a warlock that had a thinner neck profile, and then I had a Warbeast that had a much rounder profile, much like a schecter hellraiser. Aside from calling a dealer and asking for specific neck dimensions, you're going to have to go and try one out somewhere.


----------



## VigierUSA (May 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just about all the recent, 6-string B.C. Rich guitars I've played had medium thickness, round necks. Think 60's Gibson style or some of the thicker ESP EC shapes. They're comfy, but certainly not made in the Ibanez vein.


What Max said - I have a Gunslinger Retro myself. It reminds me more of a Charvel than an Ibanez.


----------



## davefoxtattoos (May 18, 2011)

BC Rich neck profiles vary. I have a number of handmades which range anywhere from similar to a thinner Gibson SG to ESP to even thinner. None are as thin as an Ibanez profile but my 2 Stealths are a fair bit thinner than my other BC Riches. BC Riches also sometimes have a thinner nut than some guitars, some are around 42mm or near 1 5/8" others are more the standard 1 11/16". I like the thinner 42 since I don't have the largest hands in the world, but I also prefer more of a C or CD profile. I tried a newer import ironbird not too long ago that had a very thin CD profile neck with a 42mm nut. Not as thin as an Ibanez Wizard, but close, and a smaller nut. Other more traditional shapes sometimes have a bit thicker profile. hope that helps


----------



## shogunate (May 19, 2011)

I have an older limited edition warlock, and the neck profile is fantastically comfortable. I wish it was an ebony board and 20" radius but  the profile is incredibly fast, smooth, and uniform. Same with most of the other models I've tried, but as has been mentioned, they vary. 

I tried the warbeast and immediately put it back down. Felt like that same clunky new-to-guitar profile that is on every guitar under 300 bucks  

Try emailing them, maybes?


----------



## Edika (May 19, 2011)

I would say they are on the thicker side and I agree with the rest of the posters. I get tired after a while with the neck on my JrV deluxe while I can play for hours with my Carvin without feeling anything. Actually when I switch from the BC rich to the Carvin my hands are flying effortlessly on the fretboard!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (May 19, 2011)

Neck-thru Warbeast/Warlock(newer models) are 21ishmm at 1st and 23ish at 12th. Profile is round and more D-shaped. Agree with the Hellraiser comparison.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 26, 2012)

I own a SE warlock metal web, and it's probably one of the most comfortable necks I've played, really nice and wide with a great D shaped neck. Maybe 2-3mm thicker then a wizardII neck but still thinner then a schecter.

Again I think it depends on the model, but the NJ Deluxe series have very similar necks to the one I described.


----------



## AmbienT (Sep 26, 2012)

I just realised I made a huge necrobump, my apologies.


----------

